# [EVDL] Edison NiFe Cells



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

But NiCad are only 1.25 V. per cell so that is not a major insurmountable
and their pricing would perhaps permit using a lower voltage and higher
current for the same horsepower...
also we pay more for replacing the short lived cells than we pay to recharge
the pack so the 50 to 100 year possible life may make the NiFe cells more
economical in the long run...
Just a quick comment. If you can stand the weight Edison may have had the
answer.
Regards to all,
Dennis Miles, in Florida.



> Bob Sisson <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > In reading more about NiFe cells, I came across the following quote...
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jeff wrote -


> Years ago I was in conversation with Eagle-Picher engineers trying to
> de-regulate Ni-Hydrogen cells.
> The ones they use in satelights and the ISS.
>
> We thought that by adjusting the pressure and electrolyte balance, we'd
> be able to make them efficient for terrestial use.
>
> Charge is directly read from a pressure guage! The charge is based on 70
> degrees farenheight and they heat when charged.
> effective capacity drops sharply as pressure climbs. it thinks it is
> charged.
> Our first test was to see if the capacity is lost or just not avail for
> charge, ie maybe cool while charge would be enough.

When I learned that the Hubble NiH batteries where going to be changed out, 
I did a little research and put up this web page http://teva2.com/NiH2.html 
with some info.

Rush Dougherty
www.TEVA2.com 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

More energy devices that use platinum? Fail. Precious and super rare metals
are not really suitable for this sort of thing.

What a damn shame.



> Rush <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Jeff wrote -
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I made a web page that has some links that have already shown up.

It also has a link Edisons orig patent and one that is a pdf of an 
Instruction booklet about Edison's Alkaline Storage Battery.

http://teva2.com/EdisonBattery.html is the link

Rush Dougherty
www.TEVA2.com

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 24 Apr 2010 at 11:57, Rush wrote:
> 
> > I made a web page that has some links that have already shown up.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David,

Yes it is the same one. It works fine for me from this computer, I made it 
with acro pro 9, I'll try it at work tomorrow to see if it opens.

Thanks for the heads up,

Rush
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, April 26, 2010 10:21 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Edison NiFe Cells




> > On 24 Apr 2010 at 11:57, Rush wrote:
> >
> >> I made a web page that has some links that have already shown up.
> >
> ...


----------

